# C-17A Globemaster III, 1/144 scale



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I needed a break after a very stressful last few weeks. Bert knows what I'm talking about. I spent a week on this to get my mind cleared. It was very relaxing. Enjoy.


[img=http://img40.imagefra.me/img/img40/2/8/25/robiwon/t_nx2cgfdyt2lm_6709628.jpg]


[img=http://img40.imagefra.me/img/img40/2/8/25/robiwon/t_nx2cgfdyt2lm_9b5432a.jpg]


[img=http://img40.imagefra.me/img/img40/2/8/25/robiwon/t_nx2cgfdyt2lm_0efe4ca.jpg]


[img=http://img40.imagefra.me/img/img40/2/8/25/robiwon/t_dq796rtum_a812354.jpg]


[img=http://img40.imagefra.me/img/img40/2/8/25/robiwon/t_dq796rtym_4f331bd.jpg]


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Very nice!

That's the Revell kit isn't it?

Steve


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes. It's the 1/144 kit. It's about 14" long with a 14" wingspan. Nice little model. May have to do the Minicraft AC-130 Spectre Gunship sometime of the same scale.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

They are nice kits, but I remember paying that much for the testor's 1/48th scale Herc....lol I'm old.


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nice work! I was just looking at this kit the other day in my LHS. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great looking C-17! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

